# PtII Meatballs awayyyyy!! The cut :D



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, Meatballs away PtI is a lost whoring cause 
So rules in here are no general chit chat discussions on workouts and diet stuff only!! Please respect my wishes gentlemen (and i use that term loosely) 

I cant post diet stuff in here on hardasnails wishes i'll just be posting if i stuck to my plan.

Be afraid all!! Be very afraid!! I been waitin 2 years for this and its gonna be mine. All this training and hard work and its time to see some stirations, GLUTES!! GLUTES!!

Love ya's all


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

My last pics 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=500787 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=500789 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=500794


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

you did say only gentlemen cant whore in here right  
well i am glad to be the first one to post here.
cant wait to see your diet and training 
your doing wicked already and remember when you first came here? ahhh your like my mini project 
well i am having a good butt and leg day today cause they are all pumped form yesterdays crazy training session.
go rissy go


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2004)

Good luck with your WORKOUTS and DIET (see, I follow the rules)   Can't wait to see the final results - although no posting butt pictures.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Good luck with your WORKOUTS and DIET (see, I follow the rules)   Can't wait to see the final results - although no posting butt pictures.


****Tank starts to delete digital camera****


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

he only posts my butt pics


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you did say only gentlemen cant whore in here right
> well i am glad to be the first one to post here.
> cant wait to see your diet and training
> ...


Thats right my sweet id be upset if you didnt visit my journal  you got special privaliges 

Sorry cant post diet, Hans orders....

Yes i remember when i first came here i was da ricecake kid 

Thanks for your ongoing support J. Your very special to me


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Updating with this whole week cause thats when i started my new plan 

Monday 5th:
50 min ride this morn to the beach and back *sweating*
All meals 

*Power:
Chest/ Tris:
Bench Press:* did more sets than usual on here, so that coupled with no carbs screwed my other presses.
308/2 sp 
308/2 sp 
264/4
251/5
242/6

*Inc DB Press* 
97/4
97/4
90/4

*Dips* 
me+90/6
me+90/4

*Close grip smith bench* 
187/6
187/4

*Skulls with ez curl bar* 
88/6
88/5

*Ova head ext with ez curl bar* 
88/6
88/4

6 sets on donkey calf


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Tuesday 6th:
No cardio, went to work early to post pics to the beach and 
All meals 

*Power:
Back:
Wide grip pullups: *
66/5
66/4
53/5

*CG seated rows:*
242/4
220/5
220/4

*Rev Grip Bent BB row:*
242/5
242/5
242/4

*Deads*
528/3
484/4
440/6

*BB shrugs*
352/10
352/8
352/10
352/8  dont know what happend there....

*Bosu cable crunch*
88/12
88/10
88/8

*Fitball hover* realy pushed my elbows forward on these
2 X 40secs
1 X 30secs


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Wednesday 7th:

40 mins cardio in morn, No training all meals good except for 4 beers that night with my traing partner (he'd just broke up with his girl) a shot of PS2 was in order!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Thursday 8th:

All meals good again  No cardio...

*Legs:

Dives:* yes Rock....
bw/6
bw/6
bw/6

*Seated Leg Curls* 
176/6
176/5
176/5

*Squat:*
440/6
440/6
440/8 need to go up (damn that gunna be heavy)

*Leg press:* 
616/8
616/4
616/5

*Leg ext:* 
176/8
176/7
176/7
176/6

No calves....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Friday9th:

40min walk to factory to pick up car.
Then we went to Sydneyand hung there for the day..... very nice, Darlin Harbour to the quay then opera house, buskers, people everywhere. Theres a Sydney festival on, then went to watch this angels of light show at the olimpic park, it was amazing, people danceing sortof susspended off wires, then under these big hellium balloons and fire charriots and the last thing was this chick walking down a wall on a massive building. It was spectacular!! make a thread next week for it!!

Meals were pretty good but had no dinner till like 10.30pm so we stopped a macca's  i figured the amount of walking id did during the day kinda covered it a bit...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

Saturday 10th:

*Delts/ bis:

Seated military press in smith:*
165/6
165/5
165/4

*Ez bar upright row:* 
132/4
119/4
119/3

*Rear delt neck rows:* 
110/14
154/6
154/5

*Standing BB curls:* 
110/3
110/3
110/2 +spots

*Standing Alt curls:* 
51/4
51/5

*Abs:

Cable cruches:* 
3 Sets on Bosu

*Leg raises:* 
3 sets on fitball with 18lb db between feet

*Hovers:* 
3 sets on fitball 1 minute holds

*Calves:* Missed on thursday
3 sets super heavy on donkey calve mach


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 10, 2004)

ris...your special to me too love 

i understand about the dieting thing 

glad you had a wonderful day in Syd...have a great weekend and we will talk next week


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 10, 2004)

Just cking up on you rissole. How are things


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

Good thanks Han, Seeing a cut come in under my bis already 
Non training days are hard though, i get da tummy rumbles


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Sunday 11th:



Does 3 sessions playing bass count as cardio??
It was bloody hot....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Monday 12th:

Foods  I'm really starting to impress myself. Just need to get a bit more serious on the cardio.

Cardio was 1/2hr power walk.

*Rep range; Chest/ tris, calves.

Db press:* 
110/9
110/6
97/8

*Inc Bench:* 
176/9
163/9

*Cable X:* 
66/14
66/14

*Bench dips:* Training partner (176lb) stands on lap with w8 around waist
57/8
57/8
57/6

*Cable ova head ext:* 
110/8
99/8

*Rev grip push downs:* 
88/10
77/10

*Donkey calf raise:* 
176/20
176/16
176/14

*Seated calf raise:* 
88/12
88/14
88/12

*Thankyou, come again!! *


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

not whoring    Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for part two! and thanks for posting my pics for me.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

No worries Shelley  thanks a heap and no probs


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Ris ... how do you get odd numbers in your weights?  For instance, in your first db press, your last set was with 97 and I'm assuming that's pounds ...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep Nt dats pounds..... My "last" DB press was 44kg (thats just what our db's wiegh  ) Multiply by 2.2 for pounds = 96.8 so i just round it up or down 
Thanks for the visit


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

hi rissy just wanted to pop in and say thanks for checking out the journal and posting your 2 cents to kick me booty  have a great day. i miss chattin with you


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yep Nt dats pounds..... My "last" DB press was 44kg (thats just what our db's wiegh  ) Multiply by 2.2 for pounds = 96.8 so i just round it up or down
> Thanks for the visit



I never thought about dumbbells being in metric ... well then, as you were.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hi rissy just wanted to pop in and say thanks for checking out the journal and posting your 2 cents to kick me booty  have a great day. i miss chattin with you


Me too  we'll get round to it sooner or later.
Like i need to kick your booty


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Rissy, not whoring, just wanted to wish you well and check up on ya   My cable system has odd w8 amounts too


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks KT 

Tuesday was all good food wise but my Training partner msg'd me at lunch time and was crook so i didnt train (another day shuffle)

Wednesday 14th:

Eats good except for some red frogs at night.

*Rep range; Back/ Traps/ abs:

Plate pulls:* 
286/7
273/6
242/6

*Stiff arm pull downs:  * 
99/7
88/10

*Wide grip seated cable row:  * 
165/12
143/12

*Lean away DB shrug (single arm): * 
110/25
110/20
110/18

*BB shrug:   * 
308/11
308/12
308/14

*Fitball hyper extensions:  * 
33/20
33/13
33/10

*Seated Back machine:    * 
176/20
176/30

*Bosu crunch:  * 
22/40
22/35

*Bosu Hover:  *
2x 1min 

was running out of time


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2004)

Thursday15th:

 for foods 

*Rep range; Legs/ Calves:

Smith squat:* Ass to floor. 
231/10
297/10
341/6

*BB Lunges:* 
110/15
110/15  ow da glutes....

*Leg extensions:* 
143/12
121/15
99/15

*Seated leg curls: * 
154/13
154/11
154/9

*SLDL: * 
220/15
220/15
220/12

*45* Toe press:* 
198/24
198/16
198/14

*Single leg standing with db: * 
44/10
44/12
44/10


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2004)

Friday 16th:

 for foods except for some friut at night

*Rep range; Shoulders/ Bis/ Abs :Worked hard on tempos 2/1/2 

DB press:*
70/12
70/8
70/6

*Side lat raise:* 
22/12
22/6
18/11 dont laugh at the w8 till you seen how i done em 

*Rear delt on cable:* 
33/8

*Lying Rear delt db rotations:* 
13/8  like fire!!

*Cory curls: * 
55/15
66/9

*Standing EZ bar curl: * 
75/10
75/6

*Cable concentration curl: * 
66/15

*Bosu crunch:* @ tempo
22/20
22/12

*Fitball leg raise:*
BW/12
BW/8

*Fitball Hover:*
1 X 30 sec


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2004)

I have dropped 2kgs in 2 weeks  thats 4.4lbs 
My training partner can see the difference already with some great comments


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Saturday 17th:

Good day Saturday, had a nice sleep in with some early morn cardio  Then went skiing with my bud that just got back from Germany.
It was my training partners (Ryan) birthday so we hit the club, i had about 6 beers then went upstairs to dance, switched to JD's and coke and after that i switched to rebull with Vodka (thanks J  ) Damn what a hit  I was so pumped to dance and no females wanted too or the ones that did where real snotty about it and i hate dancin with the boyz  Lucky Ryans sister was there and i danced with her abit  it was hot too  Chicks can be wierd.... i mean, what chick wouldn't dance with this   Bad pic.... sorry.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Sunday 18th:

Didn't feel all that crash hot when i woke after 4hrs sleep but i was surprised considering how much i drank. Meals were all over the shop but i think i did ok considering prolly just down on cals a fair bit.

Got a new cardio partner for in the morns  she's a good friend and is trying to lose some bf so we're teaming up. It will keep me motivated to get up so early. I can walk with her for 1/2 hr then do an extra 20 mins with abit more pace when she's done


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

I can vouch for Ris when he said he got pissed 
Damn mate woke me up 5 times 
Trace has to get a longer leash for you my boy 

Now get back to training and put down those redbulls!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

no reason to be sorry hun.
we all do it from time to time.
just get some water into you today and rest up that hang over


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang over was yesterday..... i was actually still pissed when i woke up. 
Today i just feel like shit  physically and emotionally....


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

why emotionally?
physically i can understand...but emotionally?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Maybe thats from the physical side abit but i dont know i feel bad about wiggin you out. I been puttin out alot emotionally to friends lately too and i just feel drained.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

Wiggin me out? never you silly goose. Its all ok 
Have a rissy recovery day and do the things you love to do to get back on track mate


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Mate  Thanks darling


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

Monday 19th:

Eats all great  cept i ran out of glutamine
Felt off this morning but was right by workout time. Weight down to 91.2kg loss of 2.8kg (6.16lb)

Cardio 45mins walk and jog, lady i went with is not to fit 

_*Shock week: tempo 1st s/s 2/1/2 2nd s/s 1/0/1  *_

*Chest / tris :* 

*Flat fly /DB inc press :*
44/10 84/12 
44/12 70/8 

*Dip /Cable X :* 
70/7 66/12 
55/7 66/10 

*DropsetSmith Bench Press :* 
209/8 165/5 121/5 

*V bar push down /Inc Ova head extension (ezbar) :* 
92/10 88/7 
92/6 75/10 

*Double kickbacks /Close grip smith :*
22/10 165/6 

*Dropset Single arm rev grip pd :* 
25/8 20/5 15/5 

*Triset Donkey calf /Seated calf raise /wierd toe raise things :* 
176/18 66/12 176/10 
176/14 66/10 176/8
176/12 66/8 176/7


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

damn that was colorful


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Tuesday 20th:

Eats all great 

_*Shock week: tempo 1st s/s 2/1/2 2nd s/s 1/0/1
Back/ abs;  *_forgot to do Traps, will do with shoulders Friday.

*Stiff arm pull down /Wide grip pull down :*
77/9 198/7 
77/7 176/8 

*Close grip seated row /Fitball DB pullover :* 
165/6 90/15 
143/7 90/15 

*Dropset Plate pull :* 
wg 264/8 cg 264/6 wg 176/6 cg 176/6 wg 88/10 cg 88/12 


*Fitball hyp ext /Back mach :* 
33/10 176/15 
33/8 176/12 
33/8 176/15

*Dropset Deadlifts :* 
369/8 308/6 220/6 

*Triset Leg raises /Bosu crunch /Hover :* 
bw/20 22/18 hold 30 count 
bw/16 22/12 hold 30 count
bw/14 22/12 hold 30 count


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 21, 2004)

ris your starting to look quite fruity


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

nice lifts on those deads! wow!  

haha its a rainbow!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

I like being colourful 

Wow!! A visit from AJ  I am honoured *bows*
AJ those deads were kinda light for me


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

Wednesday 21st:     

Thursday 22nd:

Eats all great  Except for 2 extra sausages tonight, at a friends place for a BBQ 

_*Shock week: tempo 1st s/s 2/1/2 2nd s/s 1/0/1
Legs;  *_ missed calves, running late fir BBQ 

*Seated leg curls /Dives :*
154/9 BW/8 
143/8 BW/6 

*DB SLDL /Seated leg curl :*
44/10 143/14 
64/10 143/9 

*Dropset SLDL:* 
308/10 220/7 132/10 


*Leg extension /45* Leg press :* 
132/10 484/8 
132/10 484/10 

*Squat /Leg extension :* 
308/8 132/10 
330/8 132/9 

*Dropset BB lunges:* 
88/10 66/8 44/8


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 22, 2004)

have a good week hun.
will chat with yah when i get back


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

Will do babe  have a blast


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ris is sick with his Deads!!!  What's up buddy? I couldn't stay out any longer. Looks like your doing great and seriously, your arm looks awesome there!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

I was wondering how long it would take you 
Thanks for the compliment  I'm gonna post a new arm shot each week, lets see how ripped i get 
You are really motivating me to compete in May, i just been reading how excited you are and everyone is backing you so much, it's great.
I'm like.... "Damit, if Rock can do it, so can i" "D


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hell yeah Ris!! If I can compete, you can win it!!  So when is the next bi pic going up? I've thought about doing some poses and posting them every week or bi-weekly to get feed-back on what to work on and how to pose better.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

Dont know about winning, but i'll give it my best shot 
Bi shots every Monday  
The posing thing could be good, just remember, always stand tall. You da shit !~! When your lean you dont need to crunch over to get your abs to show. Chest up and flex


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't pose to save my life right now!!  Need lots of practice.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 26, 2004)

Friday 23rd:

Eats all great 

_*Shock week: tempo 1st s/s 2/1/2 2nd s/s 1/0/1
Shoulders/ Bis/ abs/ Calves;  *_

*BB front raise /Mach press :*
44/12 220/12 
55/6 220/9 

*Upright rows /Side lat raise :* 
77/10 26/7 
77/9 22/10 

*Dropset Lying rear delt :* 
17/9 13/3 9/6  


*Standing EZ curl /Close grip chins :* 
66/10 BW/7 
66/8 BW/4 

*DB Hammer curls /Incline Alt curl :* 
31/8 22/15 

*Dropset Cable curl :* 
110/12 77/6 55/7 

*Triset Leg raises /Bosu crunch /Hover :* 3 sets
*Triset Donkey calves /Seated calf raise /45* calf press* 3 sets

Naughty weekend food wise....  i'm not saying anything...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Can I see a pic of those bi's together? That looks great!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll have to do it tonight bud, cant stitch pics together on work puter.
this is the first one though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, you can already see the definition coming in! Awesome work buddy!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Rock 

Monday 26th:

Eats  ran out of flax today though....

_*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Chest/ tris/ calves;* _ 

*Bench press:*
308/2 (sp)
308/2 (sp)
264/2
242/4
220/5

*Incline Smith:*
209/5
209/4
209/2

*Dips:*
90/6
90/4

*Close grip smith press:*
209/4
187/4
165/5

*Skull crushers with ez bar:*
88/7
88/8

*Over head rope cable ext:*
110/9

*Donkey calve:*
440/8
440/6
352/9
352/6
264/8
264/7


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you like using the Smith Press Ris? Does your goe at an angle or str8 up and down?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

Str8 up and down, i don't mind using it.... it's a variation for chest. 
I need to do some CG presses with a free bb though... i just like the control i get for those on smith.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2004)

Tuesday 27th:

Ate well again 

40 min morning walk

*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Back/ traps/ abs.*

*WG Pullups:*
66/4
44/4
33/6

*Plate pull down:*
308/6
308/4
286/6

*Single arm bent over row:*
143/6
121/6
121/6

*Deadlift:*
484/3
440/5
440/4

*BB shrug:*
308/8
308/6
308/6
264/8
264/7

*Hanging crunch:*
BW/12
BW/8
BW/68 

*Hanging leg raise:*
BW/18
BW/6
BW/46

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

Wednesday 29th:

Ate well again  A bloke left work today and the boss shouted everyone all you can eat pizza hut.......
What do you think i ate  Tuna and salad  thats right  Tuna and F***in' salad 

30 min morning walk

*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Legs/ calves.*

*Dives:*
BW/6
BW/6
BW/5


*Seated leg curl:*
176/6
176/4
154/8

*45* Leg press:*
616/7
616/5
616/3

*Leg extensions:*
176/8
176/6
176/5

*Squat:*
308/6
308/6
308/5 (super slow down)
I loaded up what i did last heavy and it felt like a tonne... cause of leaving these till last (thanks preMier  ) had to reduce load by 60kg....  Damn my legs hurt today!! And for that matter everything else!! This doing everything @ tempo is serious pain

*Donkey calf raise:*
264/8
264/6
264/6

*45* calf press:*
396/6
286/6
286/6

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

Friday 30th:

30 min morning walk

*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Delts/ Bi's/ abs.*

*Seated smith press:*
156/6
156/5
156/4

*Ez bar upright rows:*
119/4
110/4
110/4

*Cable side raise:*
55/5
44/6

*Standing BB curl:*
88/6
88/5
88/4

*Alt Incline DB curls:*
35/6
35/8

*Cable crunch on bosu:*
88/12
88/12
66/14
66/12

*Hovers:*
1 min hold
1 min hold

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

No2  (needs more light and i didn't drop much w8 last week)
It'll make next weeks all the better


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

those guns are looking great to me!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

Why thankyou AJ


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

Monday 2nd:

40 min morning walk + 20 mins post on recum bike:

*Rep range: tempo 2/1/2
Chest/ Tris/ calves.*

*Incline Bench:*
176/8
176/7
158/7

*DB press:*
97/6
84/7

*Flat fly:*
35/16
35/13

*Dips:*
90/5
70/7
44/7

*V bar pushdown:*
99/6
88/7

*Single arm ova head extension:*
22/10

*seated calf raise:*
66/16
66/12
66/10

*Donkeys:*
176/12
176/10
176/6

Thankyou come again


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

holy smokes  where did you order those guns while i was away  you have been doing well since i left...must have been because you missed me so much  well i am back and just wanted to let you know.  msn me tonight.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah babe, i had a minor test build up while you were gone 
Good to have you back 

I hate dieting.... i think i need to take chromium....


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

WOW, your lifting some w8 there babe  good for you, your avi is excellent, very nice, love your journal too, great determination


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Ris -

I see you added TEMPO to your workouts      It definately makes a HUGE difference - don't you think!!

 YM

Things are looking good in your journal
YM


----------



## Rissole (Feb 5, 2004)

KT thanks babe, your the best 

Hey YM  Yes tempo is the killer!! i did legs legs yesterday and squat with a pause in the hole was just nasty  I have never felt DOMs like this b4 either and the accuracy of hit on the muscle is spot on  Wieghts have gone down a touch too compensate but (CARE FACTOR) i also notice my 2nd and 3rd set weights drop by more


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

if you hate tuna, why are you eating it? I can't stand it anymore so I'm cutting it out for awhile!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 5, 2004)

Cause its good for me  and cheap  Bit of low fat salad dressing handles the flavour a bit too


----------



## Rissole (Feb 5, 2004)

Tuesaday training missed cause my TP was working late:
Am cardio power walk 40 mins 

Wednesday 4th:

No walk it was raining  20 mins post w/o on bike:

*Rep range: tempo 2/1/2
Back/ no abs.*

*WG Lat pull down:* 
176/12
198/6
176/9

*DB pull over:*
93/12
93/8

*Single arm seated rows:*
88/8
77/7

*Bent over close grip rows:*
176/9
176/7

*Hyper extension:*
33/8
33/7
22/8
11/8
11/8

Missed traps  and abs


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

got abs?  get it...   ohh the irony! 
im a loser.. ya ya 

haha looking good Rissole!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 5, 2004)

Thursday 5th:

40 mins walk + 15 min post w/o focus mits and then 15 mins posing  Damn that was hard work, i was really impressed with the way i was looking too.... for me to say that is a big deal too  I was all sweaty and shiney  the good down lights in the gym helped too. I think my delts are gonna be one of my strong points  that was unexpected:

*Rep range: tempo 2/1/2
Legs/ calves.*

*Seated leg curls:* 
176/8
176/6
143/7

*SLDL:*
282/10
282/11 (toes up) wasnt as gooda hit
282/10

*Smith squat:*
319/8
275/10
275/12

*Walking BB lunges:*
88/12
88/12

*Leg Extensions:*
132/11
132/10
132/10 (talk about a burn.......)

*45* toe press:*
176/10
176/9
176/6

*Seated calf raise:*
132/12
132/10
132/10

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> got abs?  get it...   ohh the irony!
> im a loser.. ya ya
> 
> haha looking good Rissole!


 I'm actually quite suprised at how well my abs show  considering im around 20%


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 6, 2004)

your not 20% you little liar


----------



## Rissole (Feb 6, 2004)

You shouls see the chunk i can grab on my side.
I got a caliper test done about 4 weeks ago and i was 24%....
I hold alot in my back, i'll get Mick to test me on Monday. Simone did the last one and she grabs alot more than Mick


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Ris, hope your weekend is okay babe.   Hey, I sent you another PM about those guns mate!!

Thanks bunches.   As soon as it's done, I'll send you the pic okay?

Much loves
Fit


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Ris, hope your weekend is okay babe.   Hey, I sent you another PM about those guns mate!!
> 
> Thanks bunches.   As soon as it's done, I'll send you the pic okay?
> ...


Very busy weekend once again  Would love a pic thanks Fit 
This is 

last avi (week 3);

Next one up soon


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

Friday 2nd:

40 mins walk + 20 post w/o recum bike:

*Rep range: tempo 2/1/2
Delts/ bi's/ abs.*

*Mach press:* 
242/9
220/7
198/6

*Side lat raise:*
26/6
22/9

*Cable rears:*
26/10
22/12

*Lying cable curl:*
132/14
132/10

*Stanging alt curls:*
35/10+3
35/9

*Cory curls:*
55/12

*Tempo bosu crunch:*
bw/20
bw/20
bw/16

*Fitball leg raise:*
bw/20
bw/12
bw/10

*Hovers:*
2 x 60 count

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

Monday 9th:

*Shock week: tempo 2/1/2 1/0/1
Chest/ tris/ calves.

Bench press Incline Fly:*
242/6 _44/9_
220/6 _44/7_

*Flat fly Dips:*
35/13 _44/10_
40/9 _44/9_

*Cable X Dropset:*
77/10
55/7
44/10

*Close grip smith Double Kickbacks:*
187/4 _22/16_
165/6 _26/12_

*DB ova head ext Rev grip push down:*
90/9 _77/6_
90/6 _66/10_

*V bar Pushdown dropset:*
99/7
77/5
66/4

*Calves*
Cant remember w8's i did cause i didn't write in my gym journal.
I did 2 tri sets 45*toe press to seated calf raise to Donkey mach.

Thankyou come again


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

Ris.

who ever is doing your calipers is dead wrong, you are no where near 24%  i suggest you get to a dunk tank my dear 
how was the weekend?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

dont talk to me about fuggen caliper tests 
I'll never get one again!! I got one yesterday from Mick who i always 'thought' did a good job at it. 
89.4kg @ 18.4% as compared to one on my sheet from well over 6 mths ago 89.4kg @ 18.6% but all my tape measurements are up.... by heaps.....

Weekend was surround by a freinds wedding, i was bar keep for the night.... needless to say 
Thanks for asking you hot assed babe you


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

hot assed babe huh  
your too funny.

yah get away from those amateur tapers  they will only discourage you...try to schedule an apt. at a dunk tank...its the most accurate way to test bf%


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

Mmmmm very hot assed babe 
I dont care what my BF is really, as long as the scales are goin down, i feel like i'm holding "all" my size. i took some shots yesterday that i might post tomorrow. I might get a dunk when i'm lean, its hard to find one over here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

Actually, dunk tanks aren't necessarily the best for weight lifters are they? They also measure in all the fat from organs and places that do not affect an aesthitic look. Go by the mirror Ris! Your Bi's look better and better every week buddy!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Rocky


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2004)

Tuesday 10th:

Cardio: 20mins post w/o (no am, starting work early this week cause its been so hot!!)

*Shock week: tempo 2/1/2 1/0/1
Back/ traps.

Stiff arm pulldowns Close grip seated rows:*
88/11 _165/9_
77/9 _143/12_

*Wide grip pull ups Stiff arm pull downs:*
bw/10 _77/10_
bw/6 _66/8_

*Hammer strength close grip pull downs dropset:*
264/12
176/9
88/40

*Back Machine Deadlifts:*
200/14 _396/10_
200/12 _396/82_
200/10 _374/8_

*DB shrugs Smith shrugs:*(no straps)
110/6 _297/8_
110/7 _297/9_
110/6 _297/5+5_

*Shrug ups Lean away db shrug:*
110/12 _110/16_
110/10 _110/14_

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2004)

Wednesday 11th:

It was 104*F today (40*C)  nice swim @ the beach in the arvo


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

stop complaining you little spoiled brat  and get on msn


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2004)

Not complainin.... Braggin   missed you by that much....


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

yah i saw that i missed you...i went out to Costco with my hun and we hugged and played in the isles


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that a super market??? In da "isles"....  i'm so funny


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Thurday 12th:

*Shock week: tempo 2/1/2 1/0/1
Legs.

Dives Seated leg curls:*
bw/8 _154/8_
bw/7 _132/8_

*Fitball leg curls SLDL:*
10 _352/8_ (training partner holds feet)
14 _330/11_

*Single leg curl Dropset:*
66/12
44/10
22/10

*Leg press Leg extensions:*
616/6 _176/8_
528/9 _154/11_

*Leg extensions Squat:*
110/12 _308/8_
110/12 _308/8_

*BB lunges Dropset:*
88/12
66/8
44/10 (now that hurt)

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

3 new pics in gallery


----------



## Rissole (Feb 15, 2004)

Last one...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Spose i better do some catching up
Friday 13th:

*Shock week: tempo 2/1/2 1/0/1
Delts/ Bis.

Front wg bb raise Mach press:*
55/8 _242/6_
55/6 _220/7_

*Seated rear delt db Standing db side raise:*
22/12 _31/7_
22/10 _26/8_

*Dropset upright row:*
88/12
66/9
44/16

*Cg chins St bb curl:*
bw/10 _66/7_
bw/8 _66/6_ (not all that)

*Inc curls St alt curl:*
40/9 _31/7_

*Cable curl Dropset:*did with rope out top of hands to really pull pinkies up
110/10
88/7
66/5

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Monday 16th:

_*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Chest/ tris/ calves;* _ 

*Bench press:*
308/2 (sp)
286/ 1/2 3(sp)
264/ 1/2 3(sp)
220/5   not good today

*Incline Db:*Changed inc to about 15*
97/6
90/5

*Cable x:*
88/6
88/5
88/7

*Close grip Bench:*
176/7
176/4
154/6

*Dips:*
97/4
97/3

*Single arm ova head ext:*
40/6
40/4

*Donkey calve:*
Didnt write w8's and reps down
6 sets though 

Well i wasn't to impressed with that w/o all my presses where shit!!
I still kept tempo really well and my form was good but i just had no strength


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Tuesday 17th:

*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Back/ traps/ abs.*

*WG Pullups:*
90/2 +2sp
90/1 +3sp
62/3 +2sp

*HS Plate pull down:*
330/4
308/4

*Close grip seated rows:*
220/4
198/5

*Bent ova row (smith):*
231/6
231/5

*Smith shrug:*
363/6
363/5
319/6
319/6

 almost forgot to do.....
*Deadlift:*
462/6
462/5

Thankyou come again


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Riss, sweetie, I cant stop laughing about your facial expression in that one pic 

  

but I am surprised how handsome and built you are


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

This one?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for your lovely compliment you fox


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Cant believe the diferent looks....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

^^thats really cool.  Lookin good man.  I was reading through and was thinking you were some sort of journal nazi... "No post for you!"   Rock lightened ya up a bit haha

You are doing great.  Can you post your diet yet?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey PreM  i was starting to think how boring this journal was without people stopping in to say hi.......
No diet post unless Han says so  but thats ok... he prolly wouldn't know cause he never visits (don't mean i would though cause i'm so trustworthy)  
I dont carb cycle, just carbs in the morn and some post w/o. Just eating clean and cardio


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Its all good.   I was just curious because whatever your doing it sure is working!  Can you say how many cals per day?  Not macros just cals.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd have to work it out... about 3000
I'm supposed to do cardio in the morn and after training but these last 2 weeks have been flipped out. I still lost about 2kgs though 

Hmmmm i drank a whole bottle of red wine last night


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

Tuesday 19th:

*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Legs/ calves.*

*Dives:*
bw/2 (4)  first time down and up without putting hands down, twice!!
bw/1 (4) 
bw/(4)

*Seated leg curls:*
176/6
176/5
176/5

*Leg extension:*
209/10
209/8
209/7

*Smith Squat:*
363/8
319/8
297/10

*45* Leg press:*
506/8
594/4
572/4

*45* toe press:*
396/8
396/8
396/7

*Seated calf raise:*
154/6
154/6
154/5

Thankyou come again


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Good job Riss   Howcome smith squats, and not normal?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

I was gonna do normal last but the rack was being used...
Time to give the 45 a rest


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Lemme guess... Someone was doing bicep curls in it?   Bastards...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

Naaa, upright rows


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

Friday 20th:

_*Power week: tempo 3/0/1
Delts/ bis* _ 

*Db press:*
84/4
77/4
70/5

*EZ bar upright row:*
119/4
110/5
110/4

*Cable side raise:*
55/4
44/7

*Standing BB curl:*
99/6
99/4

*Alt Incine curls:*
40/9
44/5

*CG chins:*
bw/6

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

last weeks.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I have that line when I flex too.. its weird..


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks for the phone call babe.
made me smile. 
talk to you on Tuesday


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey m8. excellent work my friend.  Keeping a close eye on you my man.  Because I'm not whoring in here doesn't mean I'm not reading.  lol


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks for the phone call babe.
> made me smile.
> talk to you on Tuesday


Damn you have a sexy voice  I love it 
When i hung up i thought of all these things i wanted to say.... 
Dont matter we will speak Tues/ Wednes


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I have that line when I flex too.. its weird..


I wanna see...  Sexy babe with a bi 



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey m8. excellent work my friend.  Keeping a close eye on you my man.  Because I'm not whoring in here doesn't mean I'm not reading.  lol


I'm over the non whoring thing, a non whored journal is boring....
I'd prefer my friends in here


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Awww your soo damn cute Pete.  I just want to hug you...huummm...man hug of course,,lots of slaps on the back and stuff.  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Well you'll probably see me in here alot more until this contest is over then.  I'm tired of the other areas of this forum. they do nothing more then give me reasons to leave here.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

*ahh yeah *

Yeah i read that.....


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

one word   Kuso   nuff said.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok, he had trouble with DP and W8 a while back.
He is Aussie after all


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

*This is a riot!!*  
My boy lost his first tooth last week and then lost another while eating an ice block tonight so i took a pic with my phone


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

hahahaha  great pic!!!!
*********
you forgot a few Riss... Twin Peaks, Gr8, and Prince  lol


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

who is DP??  what is the full name?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

ahhh yeah...them too


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Dr Pain


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

I remember the name but forget the argument. hummm


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Kuso was callin him on his infatuation with w8 if i  remember correctly


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 23, 2004)

hey Riss, nice bicep, looking dam good friend, keep up the hard work!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

@ Tank 

Well just a note to let you guys who read my journal whats coming up for me.
At the start of April i am going on a holiday  All the way to see my brother (in pic) in far north Queensland Its about a 34hr drive  
Gunna stay there for 2 weeks and then drive back to Surfers Paradise for a week, get to stay at The Crown Plaza hotel for a whole week for just $440  We will go to all the theme parks there.
Then home to relax for a week b4 going back to work.... thats 4 weeks holiday :bounce:
I'll try to get to places to log in here and still workout but April could be sparse for me 

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome man! Is this going to interfere with training? You'll have a great time!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

Matt said there is a pretty good gym near his place so that will be cool for 2 weeks, i think i'll have a week off at Surfers and/or use the hotel gym  and just go light.
Then the week back at home will be back in full swing 
Definately will have a good time, my bro is hard core 
He makes Steve Irwin look like a homo  Not that thats hard to do


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL!  Have a blast Riss.  You gonna wrestle some crocks?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

Glad you said "crocs" then mate 

No, be swimin wiff some sharkies though.....


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

i wanta come too  
your gonna have a great time and the mini Rissys are going to have a blast


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

My world has been rocked....... i saw the Passion last night,


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

you saw no passion in my house  did you


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

No Jenny, but i had started work at 6am so i could leave early and drive 1/2hr to the gym and use the web cam......
Dont matter glad you had fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2004)

So the movie was good?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont spoil the movie Riss!  So how did it make you feel?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

Was the movie "good"?? How did it make me "feel"??
2 good questions guys that are pretty hard to answer....
1, no the movie was not "good" it was bad.... not for being bad though it was brilliantly done and portrayed the truth about my saviour but it was evil, what they did to Jesus was just straight out evil...... let me take u on a rollercoaster ride....
Its starts in the garden and Jesus is tormented by the reality of what he's about to go through then betrayed he is treated harshly and that is hard to watch
Judas's part is amazing (you'll see)
The scourging scene is just unbelievable.
PreM to say how it made me feel here is, i just wanted to jump to my feet and throw my hands out in front of me and scream
*STOP!!! JUST STOP IT!!! STOP!!!* but i didnt, it was relentless i had to turn my face at times and i cryed like a baby.... then it just kept on going, the trial continued and the walk to the crucifixion..... and then the act of that 
I think that answers your question too PreM
Now i am just humbled by God's love for me and i feel like i been such a lame Christian, i go to Church EVERY Sunday (twice) lead a home cell group and sacrifice so much, but my heart has been cold.
I am a changed man  God is good


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont know if I am ready for a movie like this...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2004)

you gotta go PreM....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesome Ris, I'll see it this weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

I heard a lady died in the middle of the movie yesterday.

I am sorry Rissy  i tried my best but things just happened 

I will make it up to you. Send you some nudies


----------



## Rissole (Feb 26, 2004)

TRUE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I said it was ok.... when your happy, i'm happy 

No better place to die than watching that movie, that still sucks though


----------



## firestorm (Feb 28, 2004)

Off the subject,,,now that Riss and Rock are posting biceps as avis,,, if I remember I'm doing the same later this week.  whoohoo.   Riss what are your guns mesurements?  I'm hitting 18 unches.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 28, 2004)

18 unches  how tall are you??

B4 i cut iwas 17.25" hang on i'll measure now...
16.75" @ 5'8"


----------



## Rissole (Feb 29, 2004)

Last weeks....


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 1, 2004)

holy rissy 
your almost nude mate 
looking good


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

I am nude


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 1, 2004)

you cheeky monkey you


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

You know it babe


----------



## firestorm (Mar 1, 2004)

Send Jen the "whole" unedited picture Riss.  hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

That wouldn't bother me, you can only just see the top of it in the full pic anyway


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Riss -

Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep it up !

Where's your diet info??


 
YM


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 2, 2004)

rissole are you ready to move into next phase looks like everything is on target !!  pm me your current eating and cardio plan


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Born ready big fella


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

yes.... JBL....??


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Week 7


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Week 8 is in the giff avi, extra ab shot is with no flex at all 
 Might post some work outs tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

You are really looking good Ris!! Question about the diet if you can answer- how much carbs are you taking in?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Sweet FA!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

Damn Riss


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank you ID  Your meega statment speaks volumes


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

Sometimes there are no explanations.

Just awww!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 7, 2004)

I dunno Pete,, your looking kinda small. I think you should up your bodyfat a bit.  hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

You guys.....  
I only post these things to maybe help motivate you guys along or scare you away


----------



## heeholler (Mar 7, 2004)

You are looking and doing fantastic there Riss!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Heehollers in here 
 Hey Hee..... Thanks


----------



## firestorm (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You guys.....
> I only post these things to maybe help motivate you guys along or scare you away



Well In all sincerity,, you kinda scared Fire away.  I'm now hoping for 3rd place behind you and Tank.  I gotta be able to beat SOMEBODY DAMNIT!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh and Don't tell Rock but I'm the one that keeps sending him candy and pasteries in the mail. hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Maybe you can beat Jenny or Hiker


----------



## firestorm (Mar 7, 2004)

Hummm damn I forgot about them.. Damn now i'm looking at like 5th place


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

pfft....  get real Fire, i bet you finish well......


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

What are your upper arm measurements currently Pete


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 18 unches  how tall are you??
> 
> B4 i cut iwas 17.25" hang on i'll measure now...
> 16.75" @ 5'8"



That was flexed


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Damnnnnn  I think If I read that right we are the same and I'm taller then u.  i'm 5'11"
measures  17 3/4 cold and a little over 18 pumped


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

I hate losin size as you get cut.....  I just seem to have pretty good tris  I wish my bi was just a tad bigger.

There's this guy up the gym thats younger than me and about the same build except he is on the juice, (he looks good but don't work his legs) he came over and wanted to work in some dips with us (chest...) I was dippin 110lb for 4 reps so i got him to do it...... he got 2 bad ones  I love blastin juicers


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Damnnnnn  I think If I read that right we are the same and I'm taller then u.  i'm 5'11"
> measures  17 3/4 cold and a little over 18 pumped


No your 1" bigger cold


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

We gotta upgrade our car in August and i am thinkin of gettin one of these.....





Whatdya reckon??


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Am I mistaken but is that a Mustang?? If soooo  hell YEAAA.  Nice ride


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Am I mistaken but is that a Mustang?? If soooo  hell YEAAA.  Nice ride


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Am I mistaken but is that a Mustang?? If soooo  hell YEAAA.  Nice ride

This is my truck but mine is Red.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Whatdya do there....  

You are mistaken... its a Subaru WRX


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Well it's hard to tell from that little picture but regardless it looks sharp


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Click the little picture.....sheesh.....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Gotcha now bro. it looks sharp.  did you see the pic of my truck I put up?  look up 3 posts


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Very nice  Is that your one or just a web pic??

What about green?? I like green...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Gotta bail... time 4 my guitar lesson


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

that is a tuffy but I'm going with green as 1st choice out of the 2.
that was a internet pic, not mine but it is exactly the same except I have a tonneu cover on the rear and widow guards and hood guard.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

later Pete. Have a nice day bro


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

WRX 

Very sweet ride.

I'd go with blue


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2004)

Good work Riss!!

Looking Strong!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> that is a tuffy but I'm going with green as 1st choice out of the 2.
> that was a internet pic, not mine but it is exactly the same except I have a tonneu cover on the rear and widow guards and hood guard.


I like the green too, what color is your truck? Me likes the look of your truck 



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> WRX
> 
> Very sweet ride.
> ...


The blue in that pic is not the straight wrx blue, they call it reddish blue mica 
What about as a wagon??







> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Good work Riss!!
> 
> Looking Strong!!


Thanks YM, Looking great yourself


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

either one of WRX versions is awesome.

I would love that car, not in my budget right now


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats why its good to work for your old man and get it leased through the company  
Gotta pay a fringe benifits tax but... who cares


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Lucky Bastard 

How much are they down under?

Is that the zooped up TSI?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

No, just standard, void warrenty if ya zoop em up 
I just saw an American site and you guys pay $26k for one  I gotta pay $42k


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh you mean the STi....  No they are $56,630 to far out of our price range.... plus Trace would be sus on my reasons for buyin it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Naw not in Canada!  I pay the same amount you do.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounds like you and me are in the same boat on alot of stuff ID...
PH's, cant even use Yohimbine.... 
Canada and Australia cousin tightass countries


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah but we live in much nicer Countries


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2004)

Ris your Av makes me wanna cry, you should be proud of the progress you made, I bet Trace is pervin' at you a lot now huh?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn whores!   I think you would really enjoy the WRX.  Kick ass ride.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Not as much as i would like Manc 

PreM, i'm getting itchy fingers already 

Forget last 2 weeks, 1 week rep range and 1 week shock 

Monday 8th March
Power
Chest/tris

Bench (negatives, spotted)
308/4
308/3

Db press
121/2
110/3
95/6

Inc bench
220/4
198/6

Dips
110/4
110/3

Tri dips
88/6
88/4

Close grip Smith
209/4
187/5
187/4

V-Bar push downs
110/4
104/5

45* toe press
3 sets

Seated calf raise
3 sets

Sorry i'm not my usual colorfull self 

Thankyou, come again


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Tuesday 9th March
Power
Back/traps

Wide grip Pullups
88/4
88/3
55/6

Close grip seated rows
264/4
242/5
209/6

Bent over rg row
220/8
220/6
220/6

Deadlift (partials)
572/2
550/3
528/4

BB shrug
396/4
352/8
352/7
220/20

Fitball cable crunch
3 sets

Cable leg curls
3 sets

Fitball hovers
2 sets

Thankyou, come again


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 9, 2004)

morning my aussie hunk 

nice abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, I got hovers now, but how do you do fitball hovers?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning my aussie hunk
> 
> nice abs


And to you my Canadian princess 

I got the oblique thing happening like in your avi  (not as defined) but still there


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ok, I got hovers now, but how do you do fitball hovers?


Instead of bridging on the floor put your feet on a bench and your elbows on a fitball. The ball wanting to roll around makes it just a tad harder  
If they ever get too easy just push your elbows away from you more


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

Damn Riss - it looks like you are using a chisel on your abs.   When are you going to send me "the instructions"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea Riss--  Quit being such a punk at let us see the diet!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

How wierd does that shape of my top left ab look....

YM, show us a pic of your abs.... i cant say anything about my diet cause HAN is doing me a favour 
All i do is tues and friday, 3 sets from the top 3 sets from the bottom trying to sick with power/ rep range/ shock styles of exersices,
say for power i will do some form of w8ed crunch, then use a DB between my feet for the leg lift side and always finish with 2-3 sets of hovers.
on a rep range week on w8's and as many reps as posible for the same amount of sets and on shock week i dont take a break, crunch to leg lift to hover with no break ..... it burns 
I am also very strict on my crunches, about a 2 count and never come up so far as to engage hip flexors too much..... except for w8ed crunches, then it dont make too much difference.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea Riss--  Quit being such a punk at let us see the diet!


Here's a hint......
I had a mars bar yesterday arvo....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Why not do me a favor, and tell me what the diet is like  

Or are you on Vitamin T


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

[img2]http://users.pandora.be/TheReaper/Smiliez/Devil/s_teufel_33.gif[/img2]


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

T as in tight ass???  I take 4000mgs of vit C a day....

Carbs in meal 1&2 virtually none from there, except after training.
20-30mins cardio after train, and "supposed" to walk in the morn or late evening


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> [img2]http://users.pandora.be/TheReaper/Smiliez/Devil/s_teufel_33.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Vitiman T= Testosterone 
Im just givin ya a hard time... What ever your doing, its working great.  Hope that I look that good when im old


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey... i'm only 33 in April 

I'm an Aussie bro.... we get no "vitamins" here..... 
I could if i wanted, but i choose not to 
The only test i get is from pervin on J'Bo's butt


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> How wierd does that shape of my top left ab look....
> 
> YM, show us a pic of your abs.... i cant say anything about my diet cause HAN is doing me a favour
> ...



Thanks for the info Riss.....I guess I'll have to meet HAN     Will you put in a good word for me ??  

As far as seeing my abs......Maybe I'll post some pics this weekend in my journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

yep han's got all the tricks in his butt.
ris your looking hot babe 

sorry i just couldnt talk last night.
i was on a roll writing a proposal for the first time in a long while. i have to take advantage of it when i can cause i have so much to do. i got a digital last week and will send you some images of this weekends comp. 

 to you. i might even throw in a booty shot


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

thats ok babe, i just had a good chance at that time.

Workin at the gym for the next 2 weekends (not this one), could be a good op for a webcam


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thursday 11th March
Power
 Leg day!!* 

*Dives:  *  
bw/6
bw/6
bw/6

*Lying leg curls:  *  
187/5
165/5
154/5

*Leg extensions:  *  
275/7
275/6
275/5

*45* Leg Press:  *  
704/10
792/6  that brought it down a bit...
792/4

*Smith squat:  * Damn rack was bein' used...
363/5
275/10
319/8 I hate usin smith for squats!!

3 sets seated calf
3 sets toe press horizontal leg press mach
Thankyou, come again


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

What were they doin in the rack?  I hope squats...


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> thats ok babe, i just had a good chance at that time.
> 
> Workin at the gym for the next 2 weekends (not this one), could be a good op for a webcam



yah i will be ready for some cammin 
you need your micy though so i can hear yah laugh.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

well we just cammed and i mooned rissy


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What were they doin in the rack?  I hope squats...


SLDL


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah i will be ready for some cammin
> you need your micy though so i can hear yah laugh.


Can you get yours fixed i wanna hear your sexy voice 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well we just cammed and i mooned rissy


How i felt after...>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damn sweet, that picture is burned into my memory *drool* forever!!
I wish we hadda been alone 
Your the best


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Why not tell them to get out of there?  I would be bitching my head off!  My gym only has one (1) squat rack too, and if someone isnt doing squats in it I bitch hard core. 

I asked the gym to order another one, and guess what they told me? "We need to order equipment that members will use."  I said "What the fuck am I supposed to do, when someone is doing curls in the rack then!?!?!"  

Im all fired up now!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

He was a good mate and offered to let me use it but i said not to worry, (i'm nice like that) But then if it was someone i didnt know...... that'd be a different story


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why not tell them to get out of there?  I would be bitching my head off!  My gym only has one (1) squat rack too, and if someone isnt doing squats in it I bitch hard core.
> 
> I asked the gym to order another one, and guess what they told me? "We need to order equipment that members will use."  I said "What the fuck am I supposed to do, when someone is doing curls in the rack then!?!?!"
> ...




I hear ya!!   I hate it when guys do curls in the squat rack


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

rissy just gave me the lower portion of his avi


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Bleh....  Lemme guess, your rofl because its soo small?  

Not to mention, it gives a new reason to call this journal "Meat Balls"


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

now thats funny.
but not true


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2004)

Let me guess he covered it with a sock right?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 12, 2004)

No Manc.....


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Let me guess he covered it with a sock right?



no sock  i got the whole show


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

i am sitting here peeing my pants laughing because i just figured out why i had dreams about me cheating on my hun....thanks rissy.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

oh my!   LOL   I always feel like its the porn show in Riss's journal with his avi.  LOL   j/k


----------



## Rissole (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am sitting here peeing my pants laughing because i just figured out why i had dreams about me cheating on my hun....thanks rissy.


 Was it actually with me though... please say yes....please say yes



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> oh my!   LOL   I always feel like its the porn show in Riss's journal with his avi.  LOL   j/k


Right'o then lets crack the oil out


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 13, 2004)

nah sorry it wasnt with you


----------



## Rissole (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Mar 14, 2004)

What a great weekend 
Saturday i went and played paintball and got some doozie bruises!! Might post a few pics  I taped my video camera to the side of the gun and ran round like that for about 3 games, got some cool footage.
On Sunday we had Ken Duncan come to Church and do a big presentation of The Passion he took the offical pics for the movie and had a massive 7 mtr screen his pics of Australia are mind blowing. This guy has been Mel Gibsons mate since they were 17 and had some good stories and behind the sceens insight to the movie.
But the highlight was the test drive in a WRX  what an awesome car to drive!! Beautiful finish and some serious grunt 
I can get the demo that i drove with 830klm's on the clock for 40g's (silver) (brand new the color i want is 47g drive away) and the old man likes it  May have it by the end of the month *praying*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I can get the demo that i drove with 830klm's on the clock for 40g's (silver) (brand new the color i want is 47g drive away) and the old man likes it  May have it by the end of the month *praying*



Hmm... Expensive sports car+"old guy"= mid-life crisis  hahaha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hmm... Expensive sports car+"old guy"= mid-life crisis  hahaha




    ..... wait - I'm older than Rissole!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 15, 2004)

I have to agree that you had an excellent weekend Riss. I hope you get your car bro.  You would look smoken behind the wheel of a ride like that.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

Just found out that the demo went on Monday morn  I've got $23k residual on the Astra (my other car) and may only get $20k if i sell it private, I'll know what the go is by the end of the week *praying still*
Dont think i should have driven it..... now i'm hooked..... i had WRX dreams last night


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Not good peoples...... doin deadlifts yesterday, 484 for 6 reps about the usual, 2nd set, dropped the w8 to get more reps, 440/8, when i finished i could feel this twinge in my lower back, kinda felt like the usual muscle fatigue though....
So i rack 396 to try and get about 10 as i'm strapping up i thought this back dont feel too good, get my self into lift postion and took some of the w8 and my back is just sayin dont do it Pete.... so being a good boy i listen, but now.... I am in ALOT of pain  i can hardly push the clutch in on my crusier and am finding it hard to put my shoes on 
Not now.... i am going away in 3 weeks..... what about my leg workouts..... DAMN IT!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

my b did the same thing the other day.
do yourself a favor and DONT do back or legs for at least 2 weeks.
Ice then heat (15 min each) then stretch lightly and get in the tub. then ice again. do that 2 times a day and you will be good as new in 2 weeks. dont push it though hun.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks hun  I love you... your good to me 
Can i do Leg extensions and Curls?? What about some light leg presses?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

Take it easy for a bit Riss.  Back is one thing you don't want to fuck with.

Take Care
Iain


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh yeah.... i forgot to mention....
I could see my linear alber running in the very bottom part of my abs this morn  Only just but its the first time 
Here comes the 8 pack


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Take it easy for a bit Riss.  Back is one thing you don't want to fuck with.
> 
> Take Care
> Iain


Thanks Iain, you know it


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks hun  I love you... your good to me
> Can i do Leg extensions and Curls?? What about some light leg presses?



No legs for a week and do light seated curls only next week. No leg presses though. just give it time and you will be glad that you did.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

Could be sciatica buddy! Be careful. I've had it and it sucks! Very easy to reinjure!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> my b did the same thing the other day..


no I didn't...
oh..wait....I am not that 'B'?
damn!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

be careful, big kahuna!

Be careful w/ hat WRX...is the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car? Of course, that could make things..interesting..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Look at my buds in here 
Love you guys


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

we've been hoping you'd post some pics of the local hotties on the beach.....


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

Rissy is all gushy today  Hun you feeling a little warm inside


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

must be the meds....
he called me a SOB.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

That sucks you hurt your back.  I feel for you man.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Always warm inside my sweet 

I was bein nice too Burner 
And we have the steering wheel on the "right" side 

Sitting here typing in pain, hurts to walk. DAMN!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2004)

About 2% less pain today
I am determined to have a good day 
Advertised car yesterday...  for phone call... as soon as its gone i get my WRX


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2004)

> ... as soon as its gone i get my WRX



That's awsome !!   I wanted to go test drive one of those!!   I bet they are FUN!!!!!   Good luck getting it!!

 
YM


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2004)

That's it take a year off, eat lots of junk food and drink gallons of beer.  Then let's see your av.  j/k

Try some Yoga for real, I am not lying, it will get your body put back together.  It's sort of like that doll with the string in the back when it's loose the legs, arms and head are dangling all over and then you pull the cord it all comes together again.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 17, 2004)

hope that your backs feeling better rissy.
take care of it and keep icing it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 17, 2004)

Go to the doc Ris and get a Rx for Flexeril. It stops muscle spasms which is kinda what your experiencing. It will help alot in the healing and pain of it.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2004)

YM... DO NOT test drive unless you can get one!!! They are addictive!!

Thanks for your concern all  I went to the doc this arvo and he said it's just the ligament, not a disk *whew*, gave me some anti inflamitorys with built in pain killer


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Go to the doc Ris and get a Rx for Flexeril. It stops muscle spasms which is kinda what your experiencing. It will help alot in the healing and pain of it.



RX's arent the answer  Rissy can deal with the pain (suck it up Ris) its ice and heat then massage treatments that he needs only.  

ICE is an anti- flamatory Ris  SUCK IT UP BOY  I split my wrist in 2 places and never took a  thing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> RX's arent the answer  Rissy can deal with the pain (suck it up Ris) its ice and heat then massage treatments that he needs only.
> 
> ICE is an anti- flamatory Ris  SUCK IT UP BOY  I split my wrist in 2 places and never took a  thing.


I'm sorry, your a DR J'Bo? Rx can help very much to STOP the muscle spasms and help prevent it from getting worse or recurring easily again. I see people with Ris's problem at least 10 times a day in the ER. It's not just for the pain.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm sorry, your a DR J'Bo? Rx can help very much to STOP the muscle spasms and help prevent it from getting worse or recurring easily again. I see people with Ris's problem at least 10 times a day in the ER. It's not just for the pain.



Its ok not many people know that i am Dr.J'bo i will forgive you. RX's can stop spasms but they are spazing for a reason. RX's all (well most) just mask the problems and people never fix the cause.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

Stop arguing in my journal you 2...  sheesh, i feel so loved 
I am sucking it up babe  I could actually pull my socks on this morning 
Getting a new puter this arvo, i should be able to web cam from home soon.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

Ohhh yeah....
I had a dream last night  It had 3 IM'ers in it, 2 girls 1 guy and me. 
Ok, ya'll get a guess at who they were... 
It wasn't erotic (unfortunately)  but me and one of the girls did alot of cuddling


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Wish I coulda been there...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

On second hand... Maybe I dont want to be in your dreams


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

No guesses PreM?? And no you wernt the guy...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

I know I wasnt in it... Hence the first reply.

I guess Rock, J'Bo, You, Babs?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

3 from 4 pretty good, the last female will be hard.....
Rock may be the only one to guess....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Which one did I get wrong?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

I was gonna be cryptic in my response but stuff it....
Babs was the wrong answer.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Was it Firestorm? 


Umm maybe...  Jenny?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jodi? How did I look buddy? Did I have abs yet LOL?!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

I knew Rock would get it right 
It was Jodi.... wierd eh?? 
There was Rock, Jodi, J'Bo and me all hangin out in Da Land Down Unda, we were just hangin out together, cept me and J'Bo were cuddlin heaps and i was fallin in love with her ears *nibble, nibble*


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

What about my ears bro? Now I feel left out. Was I cuddling with Jodi or was she yelling at me about my diet?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> YM... DO NOT test drive unless you can get one!!! They are addictive!!



you think so? I drove one a couple years ago....I didn't get one. Don't want one. 
I don't get where they can say that it goes from 0-60 in 5.4 sec...'cause it can't...I tried. 
I nwas bummed. I REALLY like that blue one....bit oh well...guess I save up for a Cobra Mustang...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What about my ears bro?


........
No, we was all just hangin together checkin out some cool Australian scenery 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you think so? I drove one a couple years ago....I didn't get one. Don't want one.
> I don't get where they can say that it goes from 0-60 in 5.4 sec...'cause it can't...I tried.
> I nwas bummed. I REALLY like that blue one....bit oh well...guess I save up for a Cobra Mustang...


Yeah, its not the speed, i love the handling  I used to drive a nice car and have compact crap for the last 11 yrs so this was a breath of fresh air
I heard 0-100 in 5.7 we'll see


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

I love kph! I tried taking a pic of my car in Italy going 180k, I think...120 mph? it looked impressive...but it came out fuzzy..plus..a little hairy trying to take pic at that speed..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

Your a mad man.... guess thats why i like you 
I'll be aiming for 220 in the Rex


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Your a mad man.... guess thats why i like you


same goes for Kristen...
we went hiking last Sunday. I was looking down this awesome loose gravel slope between trees and such. Good 200 - 300 feet long. She was thinking: Man, I'd hate to slip and fall down that..
Me?
"Wish I had a box to slide down that sucker!"
You ever slid down a bighill in or on a sturdy box? Like sledding in the summer!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

Hell yeah!! We got some kick ass sand dunes around and the camp stories i could tell  See jackass and the iceblock sledding 
I woulda been next to ya "hey Mike, see what you can find.... "


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

hooahh....box racing!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn tired now.... cardio sucks!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

I think I am allergic to it..


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I knew Rock would get it right
> It was Jodi.... wierd eh??
> There was Rock, Jodi, J'Bo and me all hangin out in Da Land Down Unda, we were just hangin out together, cept me and J'Bo were cuddlin heaps and i was fallin in love with her ears *nibble, nibble*



Damn man,,,,,why couldn't you have dreamed me in there somewhere????  Oh last time I talk to you on the phone you jerk!!! I know out of sight out of mind right?  just cause I haven't been posting  here much lately, your forgetting all about your buddy fire.   Oh tay then I'll remember you in my nightmares then Rissy ole chap.  hahahaha

ok now I have to go back and finish reading what I've missed in here.   I'm looking for updates to your back injury. I'm at the part where you can put your socks on by yourself.  I hope it comes around quick for you buddy.  I'm rooting for you in spirit in 3 weeks (your contest)  I'll be front row hooting and hollaring for ya big guy.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

WEll Riss apparently that was your last back post.  HOw is it feeling today?   Keep Icing it my man.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey big buddy, i never forget about you ... i just been busy. Weekend has been hellish 
New puter, just bought a new printer, no one has called about my car yet 
Found out my comp is May 30th so not 3 weeks 
Also back feels a tad tight but much better. I think one more week off should be cool, i trained delts and bis yesterday but had to wear a belt cause it was twingin....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

What a crap time for an injury my friend.  Shit I'm pissed FOR you.  The good news is this.. you have awesome leg size so I don't think the layoff will hurt you much.  one thing I'd do regardless.. I'd be giving the extensions a try and see if they hurt your lower back.  I doubt they will.  I'd suggest keeping the weight light and burning em out to bring out some definition.  This could be a blessing in disguise for you my friend.  Attempt to start working on bringing out some definition with 10-15 range on extensions.  Stay away from Leg curls though.. I'm certain they would irritate the back.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Fire, you da man 

Post a workout.... yeah why not..... 

Monday 22nd March
Shock Chest/ tris

*Dips/ Pec Dec*
110/9 _176/9_ 
110/7 _176/7_ 

*Cable X/ Seated mach press*
66/12 _176/9_ 
77/10 _154/10_ 

*Dropset Incline DB press* 
92/6
65/5 
43/5 

*Rev Grip Close Grip smith press/ Inc ova head db press *
143/12 _70/12_ 
165/7 _70/9_ 

*BB skulls/ Ova head rope ext *
94/7 _99/7_ 

*Dropset Rev grip push downs*
132/12
99/8
66/16

6 sets seated calve (single press)

Thankyou come again


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh yeah.... wieght yesterday 187.66lb.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Good workout and awesome job with the weight loss!! How much have you lost now? Your 10 lbs below me!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 23, 2004)

20.24lbs Few cuts in the legs, split in the bi's, lower abs, separation in the lats. Things are comin along nicely 
Thanks Rocky


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

good job, bud!
Kinda funny...Kristen was reading the other day abotua  diet...and it says to look more closely to cutting out sugar, than carbs..
jeez..I've ben telling her this for some time now....you NEED carbs. The good kinds. Keep sugars down...I also need to practice what I preach...

20 lbs? You rock ris!
How's the back doing?
Went to see a movie last night. Hidalgo. Pretty good. Walked past 'your' car. A silver WRX. I thought, "Hey! Ris is here!"
Helliva raod trip for a movie and bag of pop corn?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 20.24lbs Few cuts in the legs, split in the bi's, lower abs, separation in the lats. Things are comin along nicely
> Thanks Rocky


You are the man Ris!!! I should just drop out of the comp now  You and Jenn are kicking major ass! Congrats on losing so much and you really look great. Doesn't look like you've lost much if any muscle. Actually looks like your still packing on!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

makes us look like we are slackers, eh rock? or....at least me...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

I've been busting my ass. But he definately makes me look like I haven't done ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

ok...so I am the slacker.....
damn, an army of one.....gotta get past this damn cold thing....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

If it helps I slack at work now and definately slack at posing!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

well, I definately slack at work! it gets in my way of posting here!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

I dont think either of you are slack, i think i've been blessed 
I'm the one thats slack and gets results 
You 2 do the best you can, Mikey works hard and stuff and Dave your just doin what your told (cept for the posing), give it some time....

Burner, sugar is carbs just the majorly simple version. They all make a difference just when and how much you eat of them.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

What is it with my bi's, somethimes they look big, others...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

They always look small to me!  Better do more curls 

**Constructive criticism**


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

You are looking awesome man!! Great back shot!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

What do you guys rekon about this??
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29321


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> They always look small to me!  Better do more curls
> 
> **Constructive criticism**


 Show me yours and i'll do em......


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Haha, my arms are fat... no peak.  They are just thick.  But I will get some pics.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

Friday night 

Ryan (my training) partner and me with 2 hotties (Jim Beam promotional babes).
We went out cause it will be my birthday while i am away


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2004)

Uh-huh... and where was Trace?  Lisa would KILL me if I ever went out with women who looked like that!!!  What day is your B-day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2004)

Never mind- April 10. DUH!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Uh-huh... and where was Trace?  Lisa would KILL me if I ever went out with women who looked like that!!!  What day is your B-day?


Trace was at home asleep  
They were just promo chicks, Trace goes  Yeah right.....
Its good to be trusted


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

you little stud you!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

What can i say.... it's all in the new bod


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> What can i say.... it's all in the new bod


yes, my wife likes the new look as well, to her surprise, i'm keeping this look for awhile.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

As best you both should!!!  You both look fantastic and I'm very proud of both of my boys.  Come here and lets do a group hug but don't hurt me you two animals.  Be tender with me.  I'm only a mere prison bitch in comparison to you too!!! hahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> As best you both should!!!  You both look fantastic and I'm very proud of both of my boys.  Come here and lets do a group hug but don't hurt me you two animals.  Be tender with me.  I'm only a mere prison bitch in comparison to you too!!! hahahaha


i'm guessing you are hard at it as well Fire, as far as the group hug, i'm man enough!!LOL


----------



## firestorm (Mar 28, 2004)

You guessed correctly Tank.  I am hard at it but in all honesty I don't believe my progress will surpass yours or Petes.  I won't beat you guys and honestly....I'm cool with that because I did do what I set out to do.  My personnel reason for this contest if you remember from my very 1st post was to motivate one another and push one another to reach our goals.   My goal was to be bigger, stronger, and of course cut bodyfat.  I've done all three although I'm still working hard on that BF.  Which is why I say to myself,  it aint over until the fat lady sings and never say die.  I tend to continue to forge ahead, stay motivated and use these last weeks to trim that body fat down to where I feel better about myself.   I'm getting there thanks to all of you.  Seeing your pictures  (Tank and Pete expecially) continues to give me the motivation I need to succeed.  I expect that by April 30,, I'll be able to post  The winners  example  tank, ris, or Rock etc in 1st,2nd,3rd place and STILL be able to say I'VE WON!  Afterall the contest for ME is within myself.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah i'm man enough for da hug too 
I feel the same as you Brian, I think after those pics the Tankster is da winner 

I'm having a shit attack at the moment..... i feel really small, i don't feel like i'm all that big to start with (i only been training for 2 years....) ahhh whatever.... i'm happy with my body change


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

You darn well BETTER be happy with your progression Pete!!!  Hey Tank is the man but keep in mind.. he has been in the game long before you.  Don't get caught up with comparisons.  The game here is comparisons but not with others but with yourself.  The whole compition on here was not who looks the best at the end BUT who made the most visual progress with "thier" body over a given time.  So the compition was always with yourself really.  Hey your right bro. he has lots of size on you and me and if we were all to step on a stage in 3 weeks he would absoltuely blow me away and you would hang pretty darn well with him from what I can see.  But for example we take measurements and it turns out that tank or whomever for that matter looks fantastic but only put 1/4 of an inch of muscle on and cut lets say 10%bodyfat  and someone else who started with 13 inch arms puts on 2 1/2 inches and gains 20 pounds in muscle and remained low body fat...who would win???  I think the little guy would.  His progress as a whole was better even though he doesn't look as good as the other guy.   See what I'm trying to get at keeping in mind it's 4:58am here and I'm tired and dying of a nasty cold???  lol


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

OHhh by the way you aught to be damn proud of yourself Pete.  I sure am.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh i am bro dont worry bout that.... i just feel..... small 

Compare this.....http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=500787

With this..... (sorry bout blury pic)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

My quads  my quads  my quads


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

I totally see awesome progress.  In regards to quads, I'd suggest staying in the upper rep ranges and really start concentrating on definition.  Your thighs are big like tree trunks.  Keep dieting and up the rep count to bring out some detail in thos thangs.  I do envy that size though bro.  I;d kill to have legs like that to sculpt.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

They just look alot smaller in the last pic..... admitadly (sp) i'm not flexing like i normally do, toes out to show more sweep but hey.....
I'm just being critical of myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

You have nothing to feel small about or not be happy Ris! You and Tank (and Jenn definately too) have made unbelievable progress and look absolutely awesome!! As far as cutting goes you still have plenty of time buddy! And then think about the bulk we're going on when this is over and getting ready for next year! That's going to be great, if you made this much progress- think what next year will bring!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

You tell him Rock. He is nutty.  I think he has one of those circus mirrors that show you skinny and short or some sheeeit. hahahahaha.  Riss seriously I understand where your coming from.  I'm critical of myself as well. That is what drives us.  I'm not going to try and talk you out of feeling that way because all that would do (if it worked) is give you a reason to become a bit laxed or complacent.  I want you to be the best and if that means being critical then so be it.  As I stated "honestly" you size is simmetrical with the rest of your body but require detail.  That is my opinion as to where you need to start focusing on.  Kick ass bro and take no prisoners.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, thanks fellas.... i'm over it  Time to get into posting some work outs again 

Monday 29th Power
*Chest*
Bench press:
264/2 
242/3 
100/4  man they all sucked ass!! I felt so weak......

Dips:
132/4
132/4
88/6 *spent* lol

Inc DB Press:
92/6
92/4
75/7

*Tris*
Bench dip in squat rack (across safety bars)
Ryan Standing on lap.
12
8
7

CG bench:
176/4
154/5

Inc DB extension:
92/8
92/6

6sets seated calves

Did a Body combat class  Not good!! Will do again though... 
Shit.... i'm turning into a freak.....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

30 min walk in da morn, daylight savings is ova 

Tuesday 30th Power
*Back*
WG pullups:
88/4
66/5
55/5

Single arm cable row:
110/7
110/8
110/7

Bent ova BB row:
242/4
220/7
220/6

Deadlifts..... thats right people... 
264/10
264/10

BB Shrugs:
264/12
264/8  slowed em down....
264/7

3 sets cable crunches
3 sets leg lifts 26lb in feet for one set 15 for others
Hovers with 88lb on back, hold for 1min (one set only) 

Cardio, vacuum gym


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2004)

dont worry rissy its normal to feel tiny at this stage....its not the best feeling but it is a good thing....when you carb up your gonna blow up like a balloon...but a tight ripped one   

thats why taking pics is nessesary.

i have had to refrain from looking at  my bod in the mirror since last Friday cause i was going nuts....you flatten out fast cause your carbs are limited but once you get some fat and food in yah you will look great.

have a great day toots


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

What type of combat class?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2004)

J 

PreM: It was like an aerobics class but just punch and kick and jump and.... comb's to get the heart rate crankin


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Late today...  Been packing?

Oh, and we call that Tae Bo here hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2004)

45 min p walk

Thursday 1st Power

*Legs* Took it pretty easy cause the back is still a a bit tight

Lying leg curl
154/8 (nf)no failure
154/8 (nf)
154/6

Single leg press (sposed to be 4 hams but didnt feel it there that much)
176/10 (nf)
176/13
176/10

Leg ext
220/8
220/6
220/5

Leg press
792/8
528/12 (knees into chest)
715/8

Squat
220/10 (atf) (nf)
220/10 (atf) (nf)
220/10 (atf) (nf)

10mins posing


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Late today...  Been packing?
> 
> Oh, and we call that Tae Bo here hahaha


Na just busy 
Yeah a bit like tae bo.... also did a Body balance class last night.
Yoga/ tai chi/ stretching etc.... needed that!!

Got Monday off for packing and finishing the house clean, off at 6-7am Tuesday morn


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Gonna miss ya Ris! Get the package yet?!? You better get 'fore you leave!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Dave  I'll do my best to get access while i'm away and give trip updates and what i've done for workouts 

No.... no package  Now i've only got Monday for it to get here  bloody Australia post.... they better have not lost it!!
If i miss it i have a mate looking after my house while i'm gone (yes, everyone over to trash the joint) he can post it up to where i'm staying.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2004)

Friday's workout was heavy Delt and bis
was hurryin so i didn't write anything down

Seated Smith press x3
Arnold presses x3

Standing BB curl x2
Inc alt curl x2
CG Chins x1

Got really pissed off too, i had to work at the gym for my mate and he asked me not to drop his clients w8's..... 1 of the girls he's got lifting 44lb BB curls and she's only a newbie..... i asked him why and he said "I'm tryin to build a strength base in them"  How can you build a strength base in them when their muscles aren't doing FOM??? 
Almost all of his clients asked me how much i charge...... they prefer training with me......
Consequently i wont train anymore of his clients because they are under my duty of care when i'm training them and if i cant do what i think is right with them then he can get stuffed!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

That sucks man! I'd rather train with you too!  If I don't see talk to you before you leave, have a great trip buddy!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Rock, i'd rather train with you too, and Mikey, and Brian.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2004)

Have a good trip!!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

That would be awesome.. All of us going to some fitness resort, training, eating together!!!!!!  That would be so fuqing cool.  Now that sounds like an excellent job opportunity.  I wonder how much work and money it would take to start something like that.  You know like a drug rehab center but for people trying to get into shape!!!!    1st thing I'd do is hire about 6 people from here.   Riss, Rock, J'Bo, Gopro  to name a few. that would be awesome.  Train the weenies by day and then hit the gym together at night.  Who wants in????  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

yo! Bri!
You DO still exist!
Sign me up! I will be the 'stage 1' guy...sorta muscular, ut soft.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey B good to see your still hanging in there too.  Na man,, we don't want models we want workers.  You can be in charge of our Computer systems  hows that!!!!  lol


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

Here we go.... another plan.... 
Bugger it!! I'm in


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Count me in. A job I'd love with some of the best friends I know!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey B good to see your still hanging in there too.  Na man,, we don't want models we want workers.  You can be in charge of our Computer systems  hows that!!!!  lol


fuq that! I don't know shat about pc's anymore...
How 'bout..I am the official, female spa towel boy / oil applicator?
(sorry rock, I asked for it first)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

You know what?????? We could really do this!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

Only problem is that we're so spread out!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> fuq that! I don't know shat about pc's anymore...
> How 'bout..I am the official, female spa towel boy / oil applicator?
> (sorry rock, I asked for it first)


That's ok, I'll do the bikini waxing! (for women that is! )


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

If you guys get that then i wanna PT all the girls!!
Need somewhere over there with good weather but central to everything.... Snow, mountains, beaches etc....
Surfers Paradise would be good here but theres no snow, we'll just hire a jet to do that once a year. 
Surfers P has the lifestyle


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

Snow, mountains, beaches   Damn that sounds like New Jersey but I hate new Jersey!!!!  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Snow, mountains, beaches   Damn that sounds like New Jersey but I hate new Jersey!!!!  lol


'New Jersey: A great place to leave...."


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

we're gona have to hire j'bo and atherjen to name a couple to help out the guys....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

or....we could also let john h. take care of the guys....


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we're gona have to hire j'bo and atherjen to name a couple to help out the guys....


Ummm sorry,   Jbo will be my personnel assitant. All she has to do is ummm...just look good.  hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

I think she's got that covered


----------



## firestorm (Apr 4, 2004)

She sure does but MY goal is to cover her. hehehehe


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2004)

See ya fellas  I'll post up as soon as i can


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Have a good one Ris and be safe buddy! Ever get the package?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2004)

safe trip, pete!
32 minutes..and I am of for two days....
bring back much pics, bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> She sure does but MY goal is to cover her. hehehehe


babe hog!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 5, 2004)

Laterzzzz  Pete have a great time.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

No package yet Rock....
Miss ya'll,


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Ris, we miss you too! NO PACKAGE?!? That's crazy!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

It might come today, we had a public holiday Friday and Monday

Damn its hot up here and raining.... it rians for 15 mins the sun come out for 3 hrs then it hammers down rain again...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I bet your having a blast though!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah killin cane toads is great fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Alright, you'll have to explain that one later!  When you coming back?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

I got 2 weeks here, leaving Sunday week. Then to Surfers Paradise for 1 week then home (2nd May)


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Surfers Paradise...I've heard of that place.  You lucky sob you!!!  I'd come hang with you but you would make me look like a school girl compared to how you look right now bro!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Tellin ya bro i'm a bit soft  I been eatin too well drinkin beer with my bro and its damn hard to train outside in "the crapiest gym you eva seen" (i'll take pics) in 35* temps


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome bro.. its ok.  A break is good. You'll come back stronger trust me.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

g'day, mate!
how's things? How's that vacation going? er...holiday?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope so Bri
Awesome thanks Mikey I'll chat some more later i only got 8 mins left on this puter.
Going for a dive on the reef within the week, trying to wait till the wind dies down abit but its bloody expensive!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

take a camera! 
we want pics! (if you get some of the hot, local wild life...that wold be a good thing too!)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll see what i can do


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok Pete,, go have fun my friend.  We are ALL thinking about you my man.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

bri-
how the hell are ya!
Have a good Easter?


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey B!!  Well it was pretty good. I did work though.  pooo  How was yours?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

I think about you guys all the time too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think about you guys all the time too


aww...you're so sweet.....


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Awww how sweet.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey B!!  Well it was pretty good. I did work though.  pooo  How was yours?


Kris and I went to her condo in the mountains to get in one last day on the slopes.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Smoken B. what a life.  Damn my life sucks.  I listen to what you did and where Ris is and here I am same shit different day  EVERY DAY!  Let's all cry for Fire now.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Smoken B. what a life.  Damn my life sucks.  I listen to what you did and where Ris is and here I am same shit different day  EVERY DAY!  Let's all cry for Fire now.


ho-lee shat!
Someone quck! Call the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance!

Don't worry about it, brotha..I'm still poor!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh thank you fella for squirting a few for me. hahahaha
Well that's good to her B. You know misery loves company! hahahaha  Just kidding my man.. I know you'll kick ass in Real Estate  Give it time.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Come on Fire..... Ya gotta plan a holiday


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Wife and I have been planning a trip to Disney land in Florida now for 2 years but have yet to actually get to the actual planning of it if you get my drift.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

When i missed My Chrissy holidays from working i said to Trace
Stuff this we're going in April no matter what..... so we did.... ya just gotta do it!!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

I understand that Pete but sometime it isn't all that easy.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

I never said its was easy... ya just gotta do it!!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Well we are squaring away some of our debt now and then we will see.  I finally see a little light at the end of the tunnel.  Damn credit cards and sheeit.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

hey fire-
you remember that info we've been talking bout...it can help make that vacation a  reality for cheap, if not free..think about it!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

I think i'm out of this comp... i'm home on the 2nd and wont be able to take or post pics till mid next week, plus i aint dropped any more w8, beer is evil but nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

I think I may be out too. But the Comp definately served it's purpose and got several people serious about really competing!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

Ris, how have YOU been??!!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

When did you become a mod Jen? Congrats! Now your obligated to post in my journal


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Riss, get back soon!  

Rock, Jen has been a mod for a while... She abuses me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't know Prem. I don't think I would mind being "abused" by Jen for a bit


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Ris, how have YOU been??!!?


Great babe, i'll teel you all about it when i get back.
Leaving for home tomorrow morn (10hr drive)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeahhh! Except I'm out this weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

we want stories!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

How about gettin Cane toads drunk??


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

is that better than getting someone's dog drunk?
(not that I have done that)

The worst thing I have ever done to an animal..was Kristens' cat. I'd spin it around on her linoleum floor adn let it go. That cat would be crazy dizzy..


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

On the deck of the boat on my dive day, unfortunately the only dive pic i have.... sorry Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

THink you could stretch out the material on that wet suit?

So...it looks like you've got the "I just pumped the neighbors cat' look...

ONLY PICTURE??????? OY!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

Is way better cause no one gives a shit about toads.....
I'll get pics off the video i took later  ya hold the sides of their head and pull their mouth open from underneath and glug glug glug 2 nips of wild turkey and they just sit there.... they look real funny with a cigarette hanging out their mouth


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> THink you could stretch out the material on that wet suit?
> 
> So...it looks like you've got the "I just pumped the neighbors cat' look...
> ...


I think the "female" deckie that gave me that suit liked it 
They were stinger suits cause a few people had been stung the last few days.
Sorry, i forgot to take my camera and video...  I had to buy that pic....


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think the "female" deckie that gave me that suit liked it
> They were stinger suits cause a few people had been stung the last few days.


I'm sure she did....you playa....


Stung? jelly fish?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2004)

Welcome back buddy! That package ever come?!?! Babies are the best things to get drunk


----------



## firestorm (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think i'm out of this comp... i'm home on the 2nd and wont be able to take or post pics till mid next week, plus i aint dropped any more w8, beer is evil but nice




You think your out????  Why bitch???


----------



## firestorm (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think I may be out too. But the Comp definately served it's purpose and got several people serious about really competing!




You think your out????  Why bitch???


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

wow! A double biatch slapping!
If I didn't kow anybetter..I'd say this old guy...

is calling you young guys...wussies!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

No package Rocky, They would've lost it... i'm gonna ring on Monday and blast em 

I thought we had till the end of April for comp and i wasn't gonna post in time..... but now i gots till the end of May  

I'm in


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm sure she did....you playa....
> 
> 
> Stung? jelly fish?


I'm not sure what they were  just blue bottles i think...


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

ok..dumb ?...not ACTUAL bottles? Are they a fish? what?
did u read my journal? I didnt use straps today....weights sucked..but still.....


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

No yet getting there soon...

The Portuguese man-o-war, Physalia physalis commonly called blue-bottle in Australia (they hurt!!)
http://www.shoalhaven.net.au/~shafc/Dangerous/manowar.jpg


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

can't open that from here....
man-o-war? Sounds nasty...


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

Pic


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

well, that's an ugly lookin' fella...chrickey!
HA!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

They're stingers are long and it burns like fire.... they come into the beach on the wind and you get them right up and down the beach on high tide. After they dry out a bit its fun to pop them with your heel


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

..and  you get poor frogs drunk...you Aussies can whoop it up!

How do you relieve from the pain?

You didn't like my 'chrickey'? (sp)


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

Vinegar, and its "CRIKEY!! 

The cand toads are posionous... they excrete puss like stuff outta they're backs, some aboriginals (and some whiteys) Lick it for a trip


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

I prefer licking pu.....ahh..you know..


crikey! Wahoo! I got it!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

BTW....who ever thought of licking a frog???? how odd?


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

da toad... there are some desparadoes out there


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

yech...
If I were to lick a frog..It' be some hot Frnech model..


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Havent you seen that Simpsons where Homer licks the toad?  Its great!


----------

